# احضنى يايسوع



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*




في ظلمة ليلي عندما تنتابني الوحدة ..
واغرق وسادتي بالدموع ...
واصرخ برعشة :....احضني يا يسوع.. احضني يا يسوع






احضني و انتشلني من يأسي ..و من رجائك جددني للأمل
احضني و انتشلني من الفشل ....
من ضعفي .... من الماضي ... 
من الجهل...







احضني..... و اخلق فيّ نجاحك ..
و من حضنك التمس قوتي...
و بين يديك يا ربي اترك المستقبل و على حنانك اتكل..







احضني ومن شكوكي من شهوتي حررني ...
على امواج افكاري ان امشي امرني
و بكلمتك من غرق بطرس انقذني..








احضني و امكث معي يا منبع حبي ..احضني للابد و ابقى بقربي..
احضني و املأ بسلامك روحي و بجراحاتك ذوب جروحي ..
احضني لاسكب نفسي عند قدميك فتسكب من جبينك خلاص طالبيك ..
احضني حين اناجيك ..حين الاقيك... لأحقق ذاتي التي هي فيك ..


احضني و اسند رأسي بصدرك و اوصي يوحنا بي ليعطني من نبض قلبك فيه
ترنيما يسكنني بسلام حضن العدرا ..هناك حيث القي كل الهم
فالمس نورك يشق العتم ..







و روحك يفيض فيلهمني..
لابشر بخلاصك ..
اعلن مجدك..
و انشر قوتك ..سلامك.. فرحك في قلبي ..
ليغمر ضعف العالم ...
مثلما في ضعفي غمرني...









​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 يونيو 2010)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

جميل جداا

شكرااا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا استاذ النهيسي ع مرورك الجميل



وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*
و روحك يفيض فيلهمني..
لابشر بخلاصك ..
اعلن مجدك..
و انشر قوتك ..سلامك.. فرحك في قلبي ..
ليغمر ضعف العالم ...
مثلما في ضعفي غمرني...

* رائع جداااا اخي مايكل

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا مايكل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (23 يونيو 2010)

*
احضني ومن شكوكي من شهوتي حررني ...
على امواج افكاري ان امشي امرني
و بكلمتك من غرق بطرس انقذني..


موضوع مميز يا ميكي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا استاذ كليم ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا كوكو ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا رنوون ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------

